# My fun size stash



## StaceyLee (May 19, 2011)

Well, I didn't think it was that small until I saw everyone's amazing collections on here. What I have, I do love though! There's still alot on my wish list, but unfortunately I have to cut back my spending due to saving for a new car. There's some bits and pieces hidden that you can't see, but this is the most of it!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 20, 2011)

It looks like a nice variety and a lot of fun to me!  Love the bright Inglot colours, too! Thanks for sharing your stash and storage!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 20, 2011)

Great collection! They seem to grow and grow in no time at all


----------



## naturallyfab (May 21, 2011)

great collection! I love your train case!!!


----------



## StaceyLee (May 21, 2011)

Thank you! =)


----------



## MidnightSun (May 21, 2011)

That looks like a nice collection with a little of everything and so nicely organized!


----------



## dinah402 (May 22, 2011)

That's a cute traincase!  And I see you have the naked palette.  Very nice!  =)


----------



## heart (May 23, 2011)

welcome!  i also didn't know my collection was small until i joined this forum LOL!


----------



## Diva4eva122 (Jul 6, 2011)

I like the size of your collection, a lil bit of EVERYTHING lol


----------



## LARAELYSE (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice collection!!! This is what my collection looked like RIGHT BEFORE I went crazy & went on a three year collecting spree! lol


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Feb 11, 2012)

I went from a make-up bag to a train case & you'd be surprised how fast you'll out grow it lol. I now need more room in my vanity...smh.  But atleast you have the Naked palette


----------



## vala (Feb 21, 2012)

Paint&Ink Chick is right; your collection will grow in no time. Enjoy the fact that everything is in that handy traincase


----------



## flexibleloyalty (Feb 28, 2012)

I love it! I really would love ot pare my collection down to fitting into a train case....but I just love collecting it too much :x


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Feb 29, 2012)

I love the traincase!
  	You´ve got a very nice collection too! ^^


----------



## monley (Jul 27, 2012)

Hehe thats how I felt.. I thought I had alot until I saw everyone elses. But nonetheless great collection you have there =D


----------



## maggielemon (Jul 29, 2012)

Love the case!


----------

